# Custom Jon Boat - Jet??



## jfk1700 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I recently purchased a custom jon boat for duck hunting on the Upper Potomac river in MD. It is 16' long, 52' floor with flared sides, flat bottom, weighs 420#. I also have Wetlander bottom paint that is super slick. 

As you can see, there is an extended hunt deck off the back...and it is really designed for a MM. I have a 15hp 2 stroke on it right now and it goes about 15mph with 2 decent sized people, no gear. I need a bit more motor for my gear etc. and am thinking about a jet.

I have heard that jets can be pretty tough to run on flat bottoms with no deadrise or tunnel?? It is kind of a unique hull design but I think a jet may work OK?


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 4, 2014)

Have a pic of bottom?


----------



## jfk1700 (Jun 4, 2014)

Best one I have right now.


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 4, 2014)

Edit....are you thinking a jet ski jet or an outboard jet?


----------



## jfk1700 (Jun 4, 2014)

Definitely outboard jet.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 5, 2014)

O/B jet will work ok. Your foot is still going to be the lowest part of the hull while running so be wary of the ridges.

Where are you splashing it at?


----------



## jfk1700 (Jun 5, 2014)

Potomac MD. I know jets require a lot of fine tuning...but ideally doesn't the foot want to be flush with the back edge of the hull? I want to put a 40 jet on it...its a 17'' transom though so I will probably need a jack plate. I feel pretty good about the weight distribution with the floatation from the hunt deck and the weight being mostly centered.


----------

